# serial number



## terrors (Apr 19, 2005)

*spiral conic*

i just recently purchased a colnago spiral conic. the bike is in fabulous condition i believe it is from the early mid nineties.. can anyone tell me what the original components were on this bike? can anyone tell me where i can find a serial number? it has a beautiful wheel set, campagnolo 'atlantal 96' i know these aren't original does anyone know what was.? thanks
terry


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I started a thread a while back on this ...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=86210

My two steel Colnago's all have the serial number on the right rear dropouts. Like to know where yours is.


----------



## terrors (Apr 19, 2005)

*found*

thanks tmluk it was there. i sent you an email.


----------

